# Fly screen to Rapido's Roof



## WingPete (Jan 29, 2006)

Has anyone else suffered from a collapsing mesh fabric flyscreen, as fitted to many Rapido's made during past 2 years ?
It's the screen that serves the extra large overcab opening sky light. Mine decided to collapse itself in hot weather last year, and will not return to former stability. Currently waiting for a replacement (since Aug 2009, not bad ?) but concerned that all the latest vans viewed have the same set up, and think the replacement will suffer same fate. Collapsing in hot weather.


----------

